# ...first attempts at dehydrating...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm sure I'm doing something wrong even though I'm following instructions in the book Excalibur sent me.

I dried some puffballs to a "leathery" condition, then let them cool, then placed them in a glass jar with some absorbers. I placed one jar on the kitchen table and the other in the fridge. Within a couple of days the dried mushrooms in "both" jars were soft/moist, though there was no moisture showing on the glass jars. What did I do wrong?

I dried some fresh (sliced) squash ... again to a leathery condition ... and there was no way we could eat them as they were too hard to chew. What did I do wrong with these? (I did rehydrate them, covered them in cornmeal and fry them; and they were delicious.)

Now I have many, many figs ripening (Kadota, Brown Turkey, Celeste). I took a few ripe ones off the Kadota, cut off the stems, cut the figs in half, turned each half inside out and have them in the dehydrator. Worried they will ruin before they actually get dry....I feel so ignorant!

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

In the Hummity we have here,I dry everything to crisp,then jar it. The only thing that dosen't have to get "crisp" is fruit leathers.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes- I too dry everything to the crisp stage. I live in a high humidity locations but have saved dried mushrooms for years this way.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

When you dry them to the "crisp" stage, are they hard as rocks or easy to crush?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are you putting them in the fridge? Seems like they would take on moisture in there - but I'm not sure about that either. 

When you dehydrate mushrooms, make sure they are perfectly dry after washing them before you put them in the dehydrator or they will turn black and will not completely dry...so I've been told.

Also, it will take FOREVER to anything to completely dehydrate if it is raining or if you're experiencing extremely high humidity for your area.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you drying them whole or sliced? Mine broke easily, sliced in 1/4 inch or so thickness.

No they don't turn black if placed in the dehydrator wet. They will turn black if they got frozen when they were forgotten and in the back of the fridge. They will dry until crisp even if frozen or started damp/wet.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

My brother just gave me one of the excalibur dehydrators. Do they have books available for them from the company?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I just dried some figs according to instructions that came with my Excalibur; and they were in for over 48 hours...never did get crispy. They definately appear to be completely dry, yet they are hard and even hard leathery. What am I doing wrong? (I cut them in half and turned them inside out to dry.)

The mushrooms were cut in 1/4th" slices.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Figs and some other fruits won't dry to crispy. Apricots, plums, dates, and a couple others I can't think of now, never dry crispy.

I keep a lot of dried stuff in jars in the fridge. No special reason except it makes them easier to find and does prolong the shelf life.

FarmerWilly, you might be able to find them on-line free or you can call the company and ask for one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, guess that lets out the use of this dehydrator for our figs. We have far too many to keep in jars in the fridge. I was hoping to keep them in jars elsewhere; but if their shelf life is less than a year out of the fridge, that would not work either. 

Seems the only thing my Excalibur is good for now is David's drying his herbs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You could dry the figs, bag them and freeze them. They'll take up a lot less room in the freezer after drying.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Then again, figs can make some awesome barbeque sauce and the jam does not require pectin, neither does because the figs have natural pectin which thickens all it's own. Just a few other things to do with all you have coming on!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Right out of the Excalibur "*Preserve it Naturally*" book (wording changed, of course), which is EXCELLENT, I might add:

Figs:

Wash, remove stems, cut out any imperfections
Cut in 1/4's if bigger ones, spread one layer thick
135F until "pliable" (22 to 30 hours)

Did your version include the above directions? I only ask since I wasn't sure if you had the same book I have. 

As far as storage afterward goes, use your seal-a-meal OR store in canning jars with lid secured tightly. Your dried foods last longer if sealed...

My take? Why freeze anything you can dehydrate or can when you can leave that room for meats...?! 

Yes, Excalibur sells this resource at their website, but I am sure you can find this book used on Amazon...even new, possibly for less.

Read the OP again, oops, anyway, if your Figs were pliable, they should have been dry enough to seal or store in glass jars. As for Zucchini, I made chips that were good. I cut them pretty thin when I dehydrated them, also added spices, but no bbq sauce. I am really looking forward to dehydrating Apples, Pears, Onions, and Kale (really enjoy Kale Chips)


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I dehydrate specifically so that I don't have to use 'fridge/freezer space. Consider the origins of the practice - food has been dehydrated for thousands of years, without benefit of 'fridge/freezer, or even vacuum sealing. Fruits should be dried till still pliable, but with no obvious moist pockets - this can usually be felt. When in doubt I just leave them in the dehydrator for longer (I always use low heat, so a longer time won't harm the food, i.e. cook it) Often, about halfway through, I will bend the fruit, if needed, to expose the insides to help the drying process. Veg. are usually dried till crisp.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> Right out of the Excalibur "Preserve it Naturally" book (wording changed, of course), which is EXCELLENT, I might add:


I have this book and love it, I got mine off Amazon and it was cheaper. 

I just read last night(which somehow i missed when I went through the book) you can take stale crackers, cookies or cereal and dehydrate for an hour and they are back crispy. DH is real bad about opening crackers and not sealing them back up. 

I bought my Excalibur 3900 last year and didn't do a lot with it, but now that I am retired I plan on doing a whole lot more. Beef Jerky was one of the first things I did when i first bought it, so it doesn't have to be left to just drying herbs. I too suggest this book if you can get your hands on one. I dehydrated potatoes yesterday and they turned out perfect. :thumb:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, I did another batch of figs, drying them until I had no doubt they were completely dry. They are still pliable! I placed them in a glass jar and set them in my storage room to see how long they're going to last. (My fig trees are LOADED and I will have enough to create all kinds of goodies with for later use.)

Romy any recipies you care to share with regard to the jam and bar-b-q?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

A little thread drift here, but one of my favorite ways of preserving figs is to can them in syrup. Then in the middle of winter you can just pop open a jar and eat wonderful fig candy or put them in cakes or puddings.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

fig preserves is our favorite! i put up around 30+ jars this year. i did about 6 or so with strawberry jello, and the rest were just plain fig preserves.

i got our figs crispy one year in the dehydrator, but i sliced them thinly, then dehydrated.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

things last much longer than a year when dehydrated


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Well, guess that lets out the use of this dehydrator for our figs. We have far too many to keep in jars in the fridge. I was hoping to keep them in jars elsewhere; but if their shelf life is less than a year out of the fridge, that would not work either.
> 
> Seems the only thing my Excalibur is good for now is David's drying his herbs.


I dry all of my onions, tomatoes and all but a few carrots. It preserves the nutrients and vitamins better than any other method. Plus I like to get the processing done ahead of time so when it's time to cook I just grab a scoop and toss it in the pot.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hmmmm maybe I can dry all the root crops until I manage to get a root cellar...  Thanks fishhead.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I dry apples sprinkled with cinnamon sugar. They take a little longer but they are so good. I read somewhere that you can sprinkle sliced veggies like tomatoes and zucchini with garlic, or italian seasoning and you have a great snack. 

Keep trying, some things are just not meant for a crispy dry (think prunes). Have you tried doing various fruits or veggie leaves (for making broth etc.)?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have a sealer? I would recommend sealing anything you are dehydrating that you will not use within a year.

I dehydrate apples with just cinnamon on them  They are yummy that way, too, natural sugar... Also, dried pears taste like candy!


----------

